# substitutes for the iiᵒ ??



## johnfkingmatrix

so i was playing around in A minor/harmonic minor and kept trying to turn the Bdim into Bmaj it seemed kind of dreamlike but at the same time didnt quite fit. i noticed that going from the most local chords to the Bmaj , such as Amin - bmaj sounded awful., but, when i chose a more distant chord in the the key, like Emaj, the transition was somewhat pleasant ,yet, eery. kind of like my grandmas attic. its part of a baroque/spanish sounding classical guitar piece, i think this transition may seem a little "new agey" and out of place, they never did this in those times did they?

are there any good substitutions for the iiᵒ , and, theoretically, whats happening if i do sub a MAJ for a dim, is it just some nasty random substitution/modulation or is there a name for this move? 

thanks !!


----------



## Bwv 1080

A major chord on ii either in Major or minor is a secondary dominant - V/V. It’s a common progression to precede a dominant chord with its dominant so in a: B(7) E(7) amin with the 7ths either included or not


----------

